# New Garage



## cossiecol

Just wondering if anyone is able to recommend a builder of company for a replacement garage in the central belt?

Ideally I would be after a brick built garage and I've had a quote in for a sectional concrete garage however I've heard mixed reports on sectionals.


----------



## Walesy.

cossiecol said:


> Just wondering if anyone is able to recommend a builder of company for a replacement garage in the central belt?
> 
> Ideally I would be after a brick built garage and I've had a quote in for a sectional concrete garage however I've heard mixed reports on sectionals.


https://m2mjoiners.com/

A mate of mine, his work is top notch. We met through work on my house, his work is to a high standard and he takes no prisoners if something (work/labour wise) is not to his liking.


----------



## The Cueball

cossiecol said:


> Just wondering if anyone is able to recommend a builder of company for a replacement garage in the central belt?
> 
> Ideally I would be after a brick built garage and I've had a quote in for a sectional concrete garage however I've heard mixed reports on sectionals.


Good luck with that... I've been looking for 6 months now... they have all been a f****g shambles so far.

:wall:


----------



## Alan L

Have a look at my thread in the Garages on the garage I got built recently. I'm in Glasgow but can pass on the builders details.

He was local to me so if I did have any issues I would have been able to go chap his door.

Not sure if this link will work.
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402499


----------



## AlanCee

Looks cracking Alan


----------



## cossiecol

Alan L said:


> Have a look at my thread in the Garages on the garage I got built recently. I'm in Glasgow but can pass on the builders details.
> 
> He was local to me so if I did have any issues I would have been able to go chap his door.
> 
> Not sure if this link will work.
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402499


Looks just like what I'm after, if you could pass on his details I'll get in touch :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Do you have someone for drawing yet Colin, I have just had mine done by a good guy in Blantyre...

:thumb:


----------



## Alan L

I got my drawings done by structural engineers from Beith, again if you want their details.

I'll send over builder details.


----------



## cossiecol

Alan L said:


> I got my drawings done by structural engineers from Beith, again if you want their details.
> 
> I'll send over builder details.


Sounds good, cheers :thumb:


----------

